# Best backpack for all-weather commuting



## Erik_A (Sep 14, 2008)

I am considering getting a decent backpack instead of panniers on a rear rack for commuting. I want it to carry my dress clothes and work supplies. It should also be decent enough to take to a meeting. Does anyone have experience with these (or other suggestion)?

1.) Chrome: Welded Rucksack
Welded Rusack Backpack | Waterproof Backpack | Chrome Industries
13.5” wide, 18.5” high, 4.8” deep

2.) SealLine: Urban Backpack
SealLine Urban Backpack - Small - Free Shipping at REI.com
15 x 18 x 4 inches

3.) Ortlieb: Transporter
http://ortlieb.com/_pdf_en/transporter.pdf
15.4 x 19.7 x 9.1 inches

4.) Ortlieb: Velocity
http://ortlieb.com/_pdf_en/velocity.pdf
11 x 18.5 x 5.9

5.) Osprey: Pixel
Pixel - Osprey Packs, Inc :2014: Official Site
13 x 18 x 7

6.) Mission Workshops: VX Sanction // 20 Liter
// Advanced Project // VX Sanction Rucksack || Mission Workshop
12'' x 18'' x 5'' 

7.) Mission Workshops: The Rambler
Backpack / Expandable + Weatherproof Rambler Roll Top Bag || Mission Workshop
13'' x 19'' x 5'' 

Any help/ reviews are much appreciated.


----------



## Erik_A (Sep 14, 2008)

THANKS FOR THE TIP!

I found the Banjo Brothers "Canvas Commuter Backpack" on sale for $69.99 (from $100):
Banjo Brothers Canvas Commuter Backpack at WesternBikeworks

Info:
Canvas Commuter Backpack (waterproof) | Banjo Brothers

Review:
'Canvas Commuter' Bike Backpack a Top Choice for City Riders | Gear Review | Gear Junkie

I think I will like how the waxed cotton canvas ages and conforms to my body, better than the synthetic. And, it still has a waterproof interior.



> I can vouch for Banjo Brothers in general making a pretty good "bang for your buck" product (having used both a large backpack and large mess bag), but I can't speak for that particular model.


----------



## TrekGeek (Nov 8, 2013)

Hi Erik,

I have been using the Banjo Brothers commuter bag since November 2013 and it has been worth every penny. The is very comfortable and the materials wish away water during rain commutes. The bag has plenty of compartments for tools, cell phone, clothes,etc. Another good aspect of the Banjo Brothers bag is the low profile so you can look over your shoulder with ease while commuting.


----------



## mrcreosote (Sep 9, 2010)

Dont know if you need to carry a laptop, but FWIW this is the one I use

Office/biking rucksack with removable laptop compartment - Men - Daypacks - Rucksacks - Equipment - Jack Wolfskin International


----------



## twinkles (Apr 23, 2007)

I have a Targus CityGear backpack. I like how the shoulder straps are spread out wider at the top origin of the bag, they don't bind on the trapezius muscle the way most shoulder straps do, while leaned over riding a bike. I also really like the rubberized handle on top. The Citygear might be too big for your needs, but they make many smaller models.


----------



## Zekethedego (Jan 25, 2014)

I use an Ortlieb Various, doubles as a pannier and is the best I've used in 20+ years of all year/weather riding.


----------



## mtrac (Sep 23, 2013)

I have a commodious Chrome District that serves me well both on bike and foot. I guess you could bring it to a meeting, but the ripping Velcro sound opening it won't be subtle.


----------



## Erik_A (Sep 14, 2008)

I couldn't help but grab one of the Timbuk2 Especial backpacks on sale at Zappos for Memorial Day!

Medio: $111 (from $180):
Timbuk2 Especial Medio Black - Zappos.com Free Shipping BOTH Ways

Tres: $126 (from $210):
Timbuk2 Especial Tres Black - Zappos.com Free Shipping BOTH Ways

Cuatro: $206 (from $230):
Timbuk2 Especial Cuatro Cycling Backpack Black - Zappos.com Free Shipping BOTH Ways

Others:
Timbuk2 Especial, Bags | Shipped Free at Zappos

I ended up with the Tres: based on all of the great recommendations, Thanks! I hope to also use it for carrying my pro camera gear on outdoor assignments (as well as daily bike commuting).

Here are a few online reviews (for both the non-fully-waterproof 2013 model, as well as the newly updated, waterproof 2014 model):
Especial Tres Cycling Backpack 2014
Road Tests :: Timbuk2 Especial Tres - Carryology - Exploring better ways to carry
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AmmXtCeTuv0
Shameless Traveler
Timbuk2 Especial Tres Review » Gadget Review
Brevity Review: Timbuk2 Especial Tres Cycling Backpack | LaptopMemo
Timbuk2 Especial Tres Backpack | Urban Velo


----------

